# Pigeon keepers in San Fernando Valley (CA)?



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

Any pigeon keepers out here in the San Fernando Valley? 

Trying to see if I have any neighbors. I live in Granada Hills, CA


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hi KEVIN, Here are 3 names of people that are up in the SAN FERNANDO VALLEY there also is a racing club up there that holds the SNOW BIRD RACE every year.HERE are the names BRIAN BAUMHOR grand hills 818-360-8808, and CARL LOIZZI, in SYLMAR 818-367-6866 ... and SALVADOR CERVANTES, in SAN FERNANDO, 818-361-1753. ..There are others but I don't have the time to go through the AU list of CALFORNIA FLYERS*GEORGE


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

george simon said:


> *Hi KEVIN, Here are 3 names of people that are up in the SAN FERNANDO VALLEY there also is a racing club up there that holds the SNOW BIRD RACE every year.HERE are the names BRIAN BAUMHOR grand hills 818-360-8808, and CARL LOIZZI, in SYLMAR 818-367-6866 ... and SALVADOR CERVANTES, in SAN FERNANDO, 818-361-1753. ..There are others but I don't have the time to go through the AU list of CALFORNIA FLYERS*GEORGE



Thank you. Anyone from this forum?


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*2007 Au Yearbook*



Kevin said:


> Thank you. What is the link?


 Hi KEVIN,Sorry there is no link, the list I have comes from the 2007 AU Year book. The list shows over1365 members in the AU from CALIFORNIA. .........GEORGE


----------



## bloodlines_365 (Jan 15, 2008)

kevin.... go visit that web site FVC club and go to their member link they showed their address and phone numbers... their a bunched of guys who fly birds there or at that fernando valley and sometimes if your good enough to convince them they will give you some birds to start with....


----------



## TheLaw818 (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm located in the sfv. I stay in north hills. My father and I are in the process of getting a setup. He has ample experience from when he was a youngster raised in New York.


----------



## The Pigeon Girl (Jul 3, 2010)

I use to live in SF. i moved an hour away. i know one in woodland hills, he's a breeder of Armenian high fliers, or maybe it was Granada hills.


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hi. I am from the valley, but not into racing. I have two trimmed homers, and a dozen mixed highflying tumblers. ... Just noticed this is an old thread...


----------



## TheLaw818 (Mar 12, 2012)

I actually just picked up some Birds, the ones I got are from the Janseen and Merchx pedigree. I got a copy of there papers and the history of winnings from past family members. I'm going to use these to breed. If anyone is interested in breeding hit me up


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

*Breeding Racing Birds*

Hello. Do you have a white male racer. I have female that came home from Vegas by herself when she was young. She is not banded, is white except one feather on tail, has raised two clutches with me, and is from an unkown line. I think a short distance sprinter is what I am looking to breed with her one day. Thanks.


----------



## TheLaw818 (Mar 12, 2012)

Kevin are you ready for up coming race out of sfv club.


----------

